# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  MAKE.DIGITAL Education Initiative Launched By 3D Systems

## Brian_Krassenstein

Stratasys had been pushing 3D printers for education for some time now with their Makerbot line.  Well today 3D Systems jumped into the fray.  They announced their MAKE.DIGITAL initiative which will bring with it a 3D printing curriculum for educators.  They have teamed with several partners for MAKE.DIGITAL, which include Einstein Fellows, IDEA Co., FIRST Robotics, and Alliance for Young Artists & Writers.  Further details about 3DS initiative can be found here: http://3dprint.com/3056/3d-systems-e...-make-digital/

The education field is growing to the idea of 3D printing.  The ability for students to put their ideas into a computer and make them into a physical object is captivating and extremely educational.  It was only a matter of time before 3D Systems jumped into this space.

----------


## catherinececil

ISDE (Indian School of Digital Education) covers all latest techniques of digital marketing such as  SMO, SEO , Content Writing and PPC. All these are latest and advanced according to the skill.

----------

